
Whaaat? Send video reply as a comment? - damechen
https://lonely.dev/video/hTKYpNbkkgMJiM7s01naShGpzrRfgc4CKxjgQXPlbKMQ
======
donclark
I would like to see the ideal use case, and the worst-case-scenario of using
this tool.

I would recommend options below each comment/video: thumbs up (with number),
thumbs down (with number), and report comment/video link or icon (with reason
why options or comment area).

Edit: added an option

~~~
damechen
Right, I already have the comment voting in mind, and I will add that feature
soon! Also, thanks for bringing up the reporting option, by having that our
community could help together on doing the moderating. Such a good suggestion!
Thanks a lot!

------
donclark
It is unclear what the goal of this project is.

-Are you planning on open sourcing it for any website?

-Could this be a browser add-on that enables this in any comment section?

-Are you planning on partnering with Disqus or other similar offering to release this or sell?

-Is this only for your website?

-Is this a service you will be offering at a price in the future? If so, why not have an email signup to be notified?

-Are there other use cases for this functionality other than websites?

~~~
damechen
Hmm, it's only for my community lonely.dev. No plan to modularize it to sell,
it is just a fancy tool to serve our community better so that people can send
more personalized responses, and have more human interactions.

------
geoah
Moderating this would be hell. :)

I’m fairly certain that youtube had this feature at some point.
[https://www.522productions.com/discontinued-youtube-ends-
vid...](https://www.522productions.com/discontinued-youtube-ends-video-
response-option-and-why-you-should-care)

~~~
damechen
Someone tweeted me that we are not the number one

Our community has some bars in order to submit new videos or send video
replies. Right now most of our members are with high fidelity. But you are
right, as time goes, and community becomes bigger, we do need to spend time on
moderating. I will put it on my top list!!! Thanks!

~~~
donclark
Some of the moderating could be solved by providing the "report video/comment"
option.

~~~
damechen
You are totally right, will have that soon!

